# geschrieben worden (ist)



## maicart

Hello,

I found the following German translation online for Toni Morrison's quote:

Wenn es in Buch, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es ist noch nicht geschrieben worden ist, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.
(If there's a book that you want to read, but it hasn't been written yet, then you must write it).

I'm not sure, but shouldn't it be either:

a) Wenn es ein Buch *ist/gibt*, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es ist noch nicht geschrieben worden, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.
b) Wenn es ein Buch *ist/gibt*, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es noch nicht geschrieben worden *ist*, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.

Thanks.


----------



## Frieder

maicart said:


> I found the following German translation online for Toni Morrison's quote:
> 
> Wenn es in Buch, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es ist noch nicht geschrieben worden ist, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.


This is not a translation, this is gibberish.



maicart said:


> If there's a book that you want to read, but it hasn't been written yet, then you must write it





maicart said:


> Wenn es ein Buch *ist/gibt*, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es ist noch nicht geschrieben worden, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.





maicart said:


> Wenn es ein Buch *ist/gibt*, das Sie lesen wollen, das aber noch nicht geschrieben worden *ist*, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.



I would even insert a little flavouring particle: „... dann müssen Sie es _eben_ schreiben.”

EDIT: or even shorter: „Wenn ein Buch, das du lesen willst, noch nicht geschrieben ist, dann musst du es eben selber tun.”

(note: you don't use _Sie_ in aphorisms)


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, where did you find it? Did you copy and paste? The sentence has lots of grammatical errors, so it seems to be a translation from a non-native speaker.
Could you give the source, please?


----------



## maicart

@Frieder Thanks!


----------



## maicart

@Hutschi I found the quote here:

Wenn es ein Buch, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es

It starts with "Wenn es *ein *Buch [...]", so "Wenn es *in *Buch [...]" was a typo on my part.


----------



## Frieder

Wenn es ein Buch, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es ist noch nicht geschrieben worden ist, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.

Could be corrected in the following way:

Wenn es ein Buch, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es ist das noch nicht geschrieben worden ist, gibt, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.

But no ... I don't like that.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Wenn es ein Buch, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es ist das noch nicht geschrieben worden ist, gibt, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.
> But no ... I don't like that


Jenes 'gibt' ist zu weit nach hinten verrückt. Mein Vorschlag:
Wenn es ein Buch gibt, das Sie lesen wollen aber noch nicht geschrieben wurde, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.


----------



## Hutschi

Not very idiomatic but

Wenn es ein Buch, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es ist noch nicht geschrieben worden*,* ist, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.

There must be a comma, than you can understand it, even with the unusual style.
It is a "Schachtelsatz" and such sentences came out of fashion approximately 100 years ago.

Also Frieder's version is a Schachtelsatz, but more idiomatic and easier.

It has a kind of Escher's impossible structures, however.

Wenn es kein Buch gibt, ... , dann müssen Sie es schreiben.

This is avoided in the original sentence by using "ist". 
(Allaussage vs. Eigenschaft.)


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> [...] das Sie lesen wollen aber noch nicht geschrieben wurde [...]



I think there's a second _das_ missing. Can't tell exactly why, but it has some characteristics of a zeugma (or at least a garden path effect).

[...] das Sie lesen wollen*, das* aber noch nicht geschrieben wurde [...]


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> I think there's a second _das_ missing.


It's probable (one 'das' subject, one 'das' object). But is it grammatically necessary? Thank you.


----------



## Hutschi

By the way, "ist" and "gibt" have very different influence on possible wording. So the original does not work at all with "gibt".
"Ist" can (seldom) mean "gibt" - but not here: "gibt" requires the existence while "ist" only requires properties in our case.

Compare:
Ich will ein Buch schreiben. Es ist ein Buch über Pflanzen. (properties)
Ich will ein Buch schreiben. Es gibt ein Buch über Pflanzen. (existence)


----------



## anahiseri

My version:
Wenn es ein Buch ist/gibt, das Sie lesen wollen, das aber noch nicht geschrieben worden ist, dann müssen Sie es selbst schreiben.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi anahiseri,

Wenn es ein Buch ist, das Sie lesen wollen, das aber noch nicht geschrieben worden ist, dann müssen Sie es selbst schreiben.

Wenn es ein Buch gibt, das Sie lesen wollen, das aber noch nicht geschrieben worden ist, dann müssen Sie es selbst schreiben.

Hi, the second sentence does not really work. At least it is a kind of Zeugma. Or im my metaphor a kind of Escher's impossible picture.

It means:
If a book exists/is available/is written and printed ...
But you mean:
If the book you want to read does not exist yet, ...

Only if you want to have the twisted style it is ok. But it is not the title of the original. In the Original, a comma is missing, and the style is offhand/flapsig. And it uses "ist". I think (except comma) the original works somehow in its style.


----------



## anahiseri

Ok, Hutschi, einverstanden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> „Wenn ein Buch, das du lesen willst, noch nicht geschrieben ist, dann musst du es eben selber tun.”



oder
„Wenn es das Buch, das du lesen willst, noch nicht gibt, dann musst du es eben selber schreiben.” 
oder
„Wenn  das Buch, das du lesen willst, noch nicht geschrieben wurde, dann musst du es eben selber schreiben.”


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> I think (except comma) the original works somehow in its style.


Let me see if I understand you correctly. Do you mean

„Wenn es ein Buch, das Sie lesen wollen, aber es ist noch nicht geschrieben worden, ist, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.”​
Why would anybody put _ist_ at that very location? I wouldn't call that style, I'd call it gibberish (see post #2)


----------



## Hutschi

It is gibberish style.


----------



## Frieder

We agree on that .

Besides: This sentence can't stand alone as it is, because it refers to something ("es") that must have been mentioned before. The original English phrase doesn't. So you'll have to add context for "es", e.g.

„Sie wollen mal wieder ein gutes Buch lesen? Wenn es ein Buch ....” ​which would change the meaning a bit.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> We agree on that .
> 
> Besides: This sentence can't stand alone as it is, because it refers to something ("es") that must have been mentioned before. The original English phrase doesn't. So you'll have to add context for "es":
> ...”


Basically you are right.
So there is a third connection that remained open. Gibberish style. Twisted style.

By the way, I tried to understand what happened in this sentence.
The problem: It is hierarchical structure with a change of form and an included main clause.


„Wenn es ein Buch, das Sie lesen wollen -- aber es ist noch nicht geschrieben worden -- ist, dann müssen Sie es schreiben.”
The main clause is moved and connected.

A default form is:
„Wenn es ein Buch, das Sie lesen wollen, ist, dann müssen Sie es schreiben. <--Denn es ist noch nicht geschrieben worden.”


Due to movement, "denn" is changed to "aber" because of semantic connections.
"Es" is defined by "Buch, aber es ist ein noch nicht geschriebenes Buch" and by "Buch, das Sie lesen wollen". This is a Zeugma-contruction.

Edit: I rearranged and moved my additional remark here from my last entry because of crossposting.


----------



## Frieder

D'accord. But


JClaudeK said:


> „Wenn es das Buch, das du lesen willst, noch nicht gibt, dann musst du es eben selber schreiben.”


... is my favourite so far.


----------



## Dan2

Since you all are having such a good time with the OP quote, here are a few more from the same source:

"Wenn ein überladen Schreibtisch ist ein Zeichen von einer unübersichtlich Geist, von dem, was ist dann ein leerer Schreibtisch ein Zeichen ?"  -A. Einstein

"Die Wahrheit ist seltsamer als die Fiktion, aber es ist da Fiction ist verpflichtet, die Möglichkeiten bleiben." -Mark Twain

"Ich habe nichts dagegen leben in einer Männerwelt, so lange ich kann eine Frau in ihm." -Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist entweder provokativer Stil - oder eine Computerübersetzung ---?
Oder Sprachspiel?

Bingo: Best Quotes Group - Die Sätze für alle Computerübersetzung.

OT: Das wird die Sprache unserer Enkel ...


----------



## Kajjo

Dan2 said:


> "Wenn ein überladen Schreibtisch ist ein Zeichen von einer unübersichtlich Geist, von dem, was ist dann ein leerer Schreibtisch ein Zeichen ?" -A. Einstein


 Two many grammar mistakes to be an original quote. This is gibberish, possible an automatic translation that misfired.



Dan2 said:


> "Die Wahrheit ist seltsamer als die Fiktion, aber es ist da Fiction ist verpflichtet, die Möglichkeiten bleiben." -Mark Twain


 dito, though incomprehensible


Dan2 said:


> "Ich habe nichts dagegen leben in einer Männerwelt, so lange ich kann eine Frau in ihm." -Marilyn Monroe


 dito


----------



## Frieder

Wahrscheinlich kann der Übersetzende einfach nicht besonders gut deutsch ...


----------



## Hutschi

Kann jemand mehr als eine Fremdsprache?
Ich wollte Russisch testen, es wird aber nicht korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Wahrscheinlich kann der Übersetzende einfach nicht besonders gut deutsch ...


mMn sind das eindeutig Computerübersetzungen:

z.B.
“Promise Yourself
To be so strong that nothing
can disturb your peace of mind.
To talk health, happiness, and prosperity
to every person you meet.
Christian D. Larson

ergibt auf "Französisch":
_Promesse YourselfTo être si forte que nothingcan perturber votre tranquillité d' mind.To parler de santé, de bonheur et prosperityto chaque personne que vous meet.To faire tous vos amis feelthat il ya quelque chose dans themto regarder le côté ensoleillé de everythingand rendre votre véritable optimiste._
Total unverständlich!


----------



## Frieder

So schlecht ist translate.google.com – in diesem Fall zumindest – nicht. Es liefert nach Eingabe des Originalzitates folgendes:

Wenn es ein Buch gibt, das du lesen möchtest, aber es ist noch nicht geschrieben, dann musst du es schreiben​Ich war wirklich erstaunt über die Qualität des Ergebnisses (von den bereits diskutierten kleinen semantisch/logischen Defiziten mal abgesehen). "Bestquotesgroup" ist offensichtlich nicht die beste Seite für die Übersetzung von Zitaten...


----------

